# Polaris Ranger Diesel suspension help



## gregtx (Apr 5, 2010)

I just had a spray rig built for my ranger and definitely need to lift the rear up. The total weight will not exceed 1,000lbs but even with my tank empty it squats pretty low. 
What can I do to the stock setup and/or what after market options do yall suggest?

Thanks!!
























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlinsa (Mar 10, 2013)

Have you compressed your Springs with the spanner wrench to firm up the rear it will also "lift" it some

Did it on all 4 corners of mine and it actually lifts Ranger about 1.5 inches


----------



## gregtx (Apr 5, 2010)

carlinsa said:


> Have you compressed your Springs with the spanner wrench to firm up the rear it will also "lift" it some
> 
> Did it on all 4 corners of mine and it actually lifts Ranger about 1.5
> 
> ...


----------



## Game-Over (Jun 9, 2010)

Highlifter makes some HD springs that might help. They add about 100-150lbs of carrying capacity before the springs start to sag. We add them to the rear of all our rangers to help with spray rigs, high racks, etc...

http://www.highlifter.com/c-792-polaris.aspx

I have a spray rig very similar to yours, be careful when it is full, it will really throw the CG off on your Ranger.


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

You can also add a 3" bracket lift and it will max out the supspension.

Here is a link. $250 not bad.
http://www.superatv.com/Polaris-Ranger-Fullsize-570900-3-Inch-Lift-P8039C1934.aspx


----------

